# Hydration Options Other than Back Packs or Water Bottles?



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

I recently had surgery for a broken collar bone and finally I got the green light to start biking again. I used a Camelbak Mule for hydration and emergency gear in the past, but due to me being skinny, I can't wear back packs until the hardware comes out in a year. The back pack straps really bother me, as they sit right on the collar bone (even the car seatbelt puts too much pressure). 

I installed a water bottle cage and tried that route, but I ran out of water halfway through my ride, so this route did not work for me. I addition, I had to leave most of my emergency gear (this was a biggie), since I can't wear a back pack.

I used to carry a back pack at work, so I switched from a back pack to a sling bag and it worked great, so I figured a sling bag with a hydration bladder was an option if they even made one. As luck would have it, I found a sling hydration pack, but I don't know if it will be snug enought to stay in the back while mountain biking. Has anyone else tried a sling bag while mountain biking? Any feedback? I would like to hear some opinions before I buy it in case it doesn't work.

Are there any other options for hydration other than a back pack or water bottles in a frame cage?

I will appreciate your help.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

There are many other ways to carry water, look around for what bikepackers use. They've come up with different frame-mounted water carriers. Some have tried waist pack but they are awkward on bikes, the Camelbak waistpack is one of them, which may be ok.

There's also other options to not even need to carry water. If you can stash water somewhere near the trail beforehand you'll be set. When riding near developed trails you can also locate all the water fountains. I used to do 40+ mile rides on city paths drinking only from water fountains along the way, before Camelbaks were invented.

There's always something that works, good luck healing that collarbone!


----------



## 00gauge (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd be interested in seeing frames with an integrated bladder, similar to Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I never camelbacks.
I use this
Ultimate Direction Katoa Hydration Waistpack - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------

